

What's Your Startup Score? See how “in the know” you are - gregmuender
https://www.whttl.com/quiz/winatlifescore/

======
minimaxir
"Login to see your score and compare with your friends"

That's not growth hacking, that's just a jerk move.

~~~
gregmuender
Thank you for the feedback! We made a change so you no longer have to log in
through Facebook to see your score. It's a fine line to balance between
building growth elements and being too aggressive, we appreciate your
understanding as we fine tune!

